# A Difficult Decision



## coyotewrw (Nov 27, 2005)

Riddle:

A billionaire has three girlfirends, but can't decide which one to marry, so on a Friday he gives each of them $100,000. He then instructs each of them to spend it as they wish, but to spend it all by Monday.

The first gf spends it all on herself, but wisely on investments.

The second gf spends half on herself and half on presents for the billionaire.

The third gf spends it all on the billionaire, but is late in that she doesn't complete the task until the following Tuesday.

So, which gf did he marry?


Answer: The girl with the biggest breasts, of course!


You can also tell this as a joke, but I like it better as a riddle. It's especially funny how annoyed people get from hearing such a dumb answer after they've thought so hard over the "riddle"! :P


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't know.

I think one could make a compelling case for the one with the new ass-ets.


----------

